# Not another roo?!



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm a little nervous about this baby. Out of my first 4 chickens, THREE turned out to be roos. So I went and got these 4 sexed pullets. This one has much thicker legs than the others and honestly just seems to have a cockrel's attitude! Please tell me it's a pullet. I know s/he's probably too little (about 5 weeks). I can't have another rooster!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been wondering where you were. 

If that bird is the same age as the others and has all those other markers, I'm afraid you might be right. 

Bet Ken will be by to confirm.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Is it a certain breed? Are they all the same breed? Are they cross breeds? I've had plenty of pullets with attitude. The stockier legs could simply be a breed or genetic difference. If they were all the same breed, then the legs could indicate sex; otherwise not. I see no other indications about its appearance to make me think it's a cockerel. It's still too young to be sure of sex.


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

Easter Eggers. The chick in question appears to be a cockerel. It's quite early though.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

AndGravy said:


> Easter Eggers. The chick in question appears to be a cockerel. It's quite early though.


Agreed.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

danathome said:


> Is it a certain breed? Are they all the same breed? Are they cross breeds? I've had plenty of pullets with attitude. The stockier legs could simply be a breed or genetic difference. If they were all the same breed, then the legs could indicate sex; otherwise not. I see no other indications about its appearance to make me think it's a cockerel. It's still too young to be sure of sex.


They were labeled as Americans, so I guess they are EEs?


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I've been wondering where you were.
> 
> If that bird is the same age as the others and has all those other markers, I'm afraid you might be right.
> 
> Bet Ken will be by to confirm.


Getting ready for back to school on top of my household duties! Busy, busy!


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

danathome said:


> Is it a certain breed? Are they all the same breed? Are they cross breeds? I've had plenty of pullets with attitude. The stockier legs could simply be a breed or genetic difference. If they were all the same breed, then the legs could indicate sex; otherwise not. I see no other indications about its appearance to make me think it's a cockerel. It's still too young to be sure of sex.


Actually, the yellow/white one is supposed to be an Amberlink.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love My Chickies said:


> They were labeled as Americans, so I guess they are EEs?


Yes, all those from feed stores or hatcheries are EEs.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

It kinda does have a roo look in that stance.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I can definitely see why you are questioning it, but it’s a bit early yet. They might surprise you- I have one little hen who will even ‘mount’ things she gets so aggressive sometimes! So, ya know, they can be tricky too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chicklett kept me guessing until her first egg at 8 months.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Update


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are there three rows of peas on that comb? I can't tell.

We need @imnukensc to take a look. I think the red, if it's male, is supposed to a wing pattern. Yours has the red everywhere. 

See what I'm doing here?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That may be true but I swore that was a picture of my little rooster Stinker for a minute. Check it out- the colors are pretty identical. Watch for the 3 rows on the comb tho- that was my first ‘for sure’ indicator; Stinker is… 10 weeks now. 

Yours looks to have more grey on the neck/head area though.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm waffling on this one. I don't see anything that says cockerel for sure----yet. The comb, red coloring, the thick legs, and the OP's description of behavior make me lean toward cockerel, but I'm just not certain.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> That may be true but I swore that was a picture of my little rooster Stinker for a minute. Check it out- the colors are pretty identical. Watch for the 3 rows on the comb tho- that was my first ‘for sure’ indicator; Stinker is… 10 weeks now.
> 
> Yours looks to have more grey on the neck/head area though.


So cute, and I love that name!


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I just looked at the last picture again. I'm not waffling anymore. That's a cockerel.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, dang it. I swear LMC you're a male magnet.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> That may be true but I swore that was a picture of my little rooster Stinker for a minute. Check it out- the colors are pretty identical. Watch for the 3 rows on the comb tho- that was my first ‘for sure’ indicator; Stinker is… 10 weeks now.
> 
> Yours looks to have more grey on the neck/head area though.


Oh my what a cockerel. Beautiful boy!


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Eggnog at about 10 weeks. I'm seeing cockrel now. I see the pointed saddle feathers coming in.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You sure know how to find the boys now. This is certainly going to complicate things.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh yes. Just like my Stinker. Or almost just like- they’re very similar!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Is that the one we tried sexing for you? He's growing beautifully!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Ah, dang it. I swear LMC you're a male magnet.


Oh yeah, true..


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Is that the one we tried sexing for you? He's growing beautifully!


Yes! He's gorgeous and sweet.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, didn't know his coat would come out such a unique color! He has got so much beautiful coloring, especially the brown!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

See? Reminds me of Stinker.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, Can't believe the resemblance between OM and LMC 2 chickens, How shocking..


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Kinda crazy! Her boy has more grey on the neck but I was shocked to find this is a more commonly appearing pattern than I first thought.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Him and his "sisters" today...


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

So adorable! Love it. That’s a super picture.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Cute picture! Ahh, you look like you're being crushed by your chickens, lol!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think someone is hooked.


----------

